# Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3



## flaiver123 (19. Juli 2014)

*Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Hallo,
welche Mainboards könnt ihr mir empfehlen für den Xeon?
MAX. 100€


----------



## Medicate (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sollte ausreichen


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...0745-welchen-mainboard-sollte-ich-nehmen.html - tendieren würde ich zum Asrock da P/L sich gut die Waage hält gefolgt vom MSI Board.


----------



## flaiver123 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Also die sind mir ins auge gesprungen, welches von den ist das beste?


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Würde das D3H über den beiden anderen Werten. Wenn du es günstig haben willst würde ich das H97 Pro4 vorziehen von den 3 Alternativen.


----------



## flaiver123 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Also den den HD3 kann man schon mal streichen,

Was ist an dem H97 Pro4 so schlecht, dass es das günstigste ist?


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland zum Vergleichen. Du hast da noch relativ gesehen PCI drauf bei den unteren Steckkartenerweiterung, was das Nachrüsten von bspw ner SoKa oder Wlan Karte hindert, den jene würde auf dem Board nah an die Graka rücken. Zudem ist nen älterer Soundchip drauf. Das H97 Pro4 von Arock ist nicht schlecht wird auch gern genommen und hat sich bisher unauffällig gezeigt, was Probleme angeht. Schau dir die Boards doch mal auf den Herstellerseiten an - da findest du noch mehr zu den "vermeintlichen" Unterschieden.


----------



## flaiver123 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Wo ist der Sound besser?


----------



## IluBabe (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

Der Chip beim D3H ist nen ALC 1150 http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC1150-CG_DataSheet_1.0.pdf und beim Pro4 "nur" ein ALC892 http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC892-CG_DataSheet_1.3.pdf.


----------



## flaiver123 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für Xeon E3.1231v3*

OK alles klar, dann entscheide ich mich für den D3H


----------

